# Good or Not!???



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Right,

I'm looking to start another MA and i have been looking for a few months, Haven't quite found the right one.

Now, I think I have cracked it...

What are your Impressions on:

Shaolin/Wushu with elements of Xing Yi.

Also... Wing Chun/Chi Kung/Sanshou

All in the same Programme...

The trainer is called Russ Bury and he has been studting Various MA for 25 years from TKD to Capoeira.

Also He has been to the Shaolin Temple in china and personally trained under the 34th generation Abbot Shin Yanlin!!!

What do lot think?


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

I tried a martial art called keysi, that was good, but i have no opinions on the ones you said because ive never done them lol


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Expertly_Blended said:


> I tried a martial art called keysi, that was good, but i have no opinions on the ones you said because ive never done them lol


keysi fighting method ?

my coach is a world ambassador for KFM the lessons are on after MMA it looks quite good tbf .


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah that lol and it really is good they didnt seem to teach you how to fight less than two guys at once though lmao


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Expertly_Blended said:


> Yeah that lol and it really is good they didnt seem to teach you how to fight less than two guys at once though lmao


yeah aha did you see the Alex Reid programme on it ? that was my gym where he was training .


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

I dont tend to watch anything with alex reid in it


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Im looking into Crazy Monkey Defence at the minute also, I Think thats kinda the same thing as Keysi! Not too sure though...lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

And Reid cant plat piss hes a tard!


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

they gym ive started going to does that

not platting piss, the crazy mokey defence


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

lol! It takes years of extensive training to plat piss! CMD is awesome... get involved, Â£30 per month to train ne where at CMD! Bargin...


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

I dont think hes started it yet, hes still in the process of setting up


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Even better, You dont have to be a noob! hate that! lol


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Ah i do. This is the gym at uni, and i go home for summer this weekend lmao


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

lol, What you studying?


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

law, havent we talked about this?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Shit yeah! lol fair doos


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

You dont remember who i am!!! ='(

real fighters love emoticons


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Aye i do now, lol lost you there for a minute, lol


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

We need the chat box about now lmao


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

ano yeah itll save the random posting, This threads gone to shit!

Revamp people Revamp!


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

alot of the threads we post in seem to go that way...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Its all our fault i think we need to re-evaluate our selves! lol


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

What stop being so cool? lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

yo Dig it! coolio super duper chang chang boiiiii!

Thats my we are not cool but think we are thing, But NO really i am cool! swear down lol


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

You must be too cool for school because I have no idea what you just said...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Ano yeah! lol

Im going to play with my light saber and invite my mates round for a star wars theme party! Bagsy Chubakka! lol

Dipping chips ne 1?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

I really should get some work done! Damn this forum! lol


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

lmao, id have a star trek party. Im deffo too cool


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

All the cool people are invited! and you Spambot Ste Arnie dude! your the guest of honour!


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

lmao, suck up


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

lol hes a mod remember! can take away my brown belt! lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Good news People! I have spoken to Russ and he is thinking about taking me under his wing and personally coaching me, being in my corner and that!!!!

Training me up to coaching levels and shit in Wushu/Shaolin/Sanshou!

How awesome is that! It would be a great Honour! Im pissin' my kecks now with excitment now!


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Expertly_Blended I'm getting the geek vibe from you......mentioning school and a star trek party in the same thread.........


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

That was me! your all invited! lol...

(Im not a Geek onest lol)


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

TheIceman5 said:


> Expertly_Blended I'm getting the geek vibe from you......mentioning school and a star trek party in the same thread.........


lol I am a big geek, being a geek is in right now. And youd best watch out or I wont invite you to my star trek party, theres hookers and blackjack because im cool


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Do you give out Dungeons and Dragons baggies!? lol


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

No i give out hit points and charisma... god dont you know anything?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

lol ya mong!


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

lol i bet you play as a pegan elf n00b


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Wing Chun is freaking ace. I know some guys who have been training for years, and their hand-eye co-ordination is just ****ing amazing.

Wushu is a flashy martial art. It's the gymnastics of martial arts.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

4 pages of you two chatting shite ahahah admin should hang there head in shame !


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for your feed back Imy!



Imy said:


> Wing Chun is freaking ace. I know some guys who have been training for years, and their hand-eye co-ordination is just ****ing amazing.
> 
> Wushu is a flashy martial art. It's the gymnastics of martial arts.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Bring on the Chat box! thats wat i say, Save you lot alot of reading time. lol sorry ppl


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Im meeting up with Russ on Friday, He said we are going to have a chat about getting me to the top flight of MMA, Training 6 Times a week 3 hours a day to begin with...

This shits just got serious... lol


----------

